# Sourdough bread, homebaked



## duhman (Dec 3, 2007)

Thanks to Demented, I now can add baking to my hobbies. This is my third time baking bread and I'm starting to get it. I combined three recipes and some common baking skills so I can't begin to write the recipe down. I used "Pioneer" starter. It's sweeter than San Fransisco type. Now I have three types of starter coming that I ordered from sourdo.com. Yes there is a slippery slope everywhere you look.


----------



## atlacatl (Sep 18, 2006)

That's one good looking loafof bread. Sourdough is my favorite, especially the San Francisco varieties. I might have to order some starter from the site you mentioned. I've made my own starter in the past but it did not have the taste I was looking for.


----------



## goatfarmer (Feb 24, 2008)

Yummy, some home baked bread fresh out of the oven, how good can it get, especially with some pasta and salad. Have acquired a taste for some good Sourdough bread, definately will give it a try. As someone with limited baking skills I should probably start out with a basic baked bread recipe and progress to sourdough. Looks good! :tu


----------



## duhman (Dec 3, 2007)

duhman said:


> Thanks to Demented, I now can add baking to my hobbies. This is my third time baking bread and I'm starting to get it. I combined three recipes and some common baking skills so I can't begin to write the recipe down. I used "Pioneer" starter. It's sweeter than San Fransisco type. Now I have three types of starter coming that I ordered from sourdo.com. Yes there is a slippery slope everywhere you look.


I accidentally deleted pictures off of my share account, but here is my latest loaves. The story and recipe are at http://fracstar.com/blogsite/?p=47
Here is a picture


----------



## Ace$nyper (Aug 15, 2007)

mmmmmm bread is my weakness as far as food goes. Looks great nothing beats home made :tu


----------



## duhman (Dec 3, 2007)

HA! I fixed the share account problem and all my pictures are back!
Life is good!:ss


----------



## atlacatl (Sep 18, 2006)

Those are some beautiful loaves of bread. Good job! :tu


----------



## duhman (Dec 3, 2007)

Thanks! I dunno why I should be so proud of baking bread but I am.


----------



## z3ro (May 8, 2008)

that looks soooooooooooooo good!


----------



## Mark C (Sep 19, 2007)

duhman said:


> Thanks! I dunno why I should be so proud of baking bread but I am.


I can identify with that. I've been trying to perfect an Italian Bread recipe for a year or two now. I'm convinced I'm screwing up the kneading step somehow, my next attemp will likely go in the KitchenAid instead of me abusing it.


----------



## BamBam (Feb 24, 2008)

duhman said:


> Thanks to Demented, I now can add baking to my hobbies. This is my third time baking bread and I'm starting to get it. I combined three recipes and some common baking skills so I can't begin to write the recipe down. I used "Pioneer" starter. It's sweeter than San Fransisco type. Now I have three types of starter coming that I ordered from sourdo.com. Yes there is a slippery slope everywhere you look.


Wait....so I'm confused....which end do you cut and which end do you light. :tu


----------



## hatred (May 17, 2006)

Mark C said:


> I can identify with that. I've been trying to perfect an Italian Bread recipe for a year or two now. I'm convinced I'm screwing up the kneading step somehow, my next attemp will likely go in the KitchenAid instead of me abusing it.


the kitchenaid will certainly do it, but there is technique to that as well. if you're having trouble with the kneading, the same can happen in the mixer. just my $.02, but i would suggest getting each process down. the mixer is more convenient, but i don't think i would consider it a replacement.

you guys ever bake your breads on a pizza stone? (mine rarely leaves the oven)


----------



## duhman (Dec 3, 2007)

hatred said:


> the kitchenaid will certainly do it, but there is technique to that as well. if you're having trouble with the kneading, the same can happen in the mixer. just my $.02, but i would suggest getting each process down. the mixer is more convenient, but i don't think i would consider it a replacement.
> 
> you guys ever bake your breads on a pizza stone? (mine rarely leaves the oven)


I use a Kitchenaid on speed three (three clicks). My link describes my process.

I use a pizza stone in the oven but still cook on a baking sheet. My peel isn't big enough for my loaves for transferring them to the stone. You have to remember to give the stone extra time to heat up.

I am becoming addicted to home baked bread and I don't mind the half day plus process of getting it.


----------



## Mark C (Sep 19, 2007)

hatred said:


> you guys ever bake your breads on a pizza stone? (mine rarely leaves the oven)


Always. Just wish I had a bigger stone. The one I have isn't big enough for two loaves, and the oven's not big enough for two stones (of this size). I've heard just about any thick ceramic would work so long as it's not painted, treated, sealed, etc.

Gotta make two loaves tonight for a party, might make a 3rd just for me :chk


----------



## Mark C (Sep 19, 2007)

duhman said:


> I use a pizza stone in the oven but still cook on a baking sheet.


Tried that tonight, worked really well! Had the stone on the rack in the oven, but left the loaves on a thin baking sheet. I'm pretty happy with the results so I may continue doing that, especially with multiple loaves.


----------



## perogee (Feb 29, 2008)

Has anyone tried a "natural" starter? One not made with any processed yeasts, just that which occur naturally in the area that you are in. Have not had the time yet myself, but definitely want to give it a try.

As to baking, I will take my dutch oven any day :tu


----------



## duhman (Dec 3, 2007)

I never use packaged yeast anymore. I have four starters. All started out natural at sometime, somewhere.
!. "Pioneer" old west pioneer starter from Yosemite. Fast and sweet. Hint of sour.
2. "San Fransisco" slower, makes everything taste like S.F. sourdough.
3. "Finland" is a fast, very sweet starter that works great on whole wheat.
4. "Bahrain" is an ancient culture from the mideast that smells very sour but doesn't make sour bread. It is reasonably fast. I need to experiment with this one more.
The last three are from www.sourdo.com.
I have read that captured starters can be very good. I think my pioneer starter may have evolved into a local culture as it went almost totally inactive once and took a week of attention to bring it back.


----------



## j6ppc (Jun 5, 2006)

perogee said:


> Has anyone tried a "natural" starter? One not made with any processed yeasts, just that which occur naturally in the area that you are in. Have not had the time yet myself, but definitely want to give it a try.


My starter is just water & organic unbleached flour. It needed about a week to first get going. I've been using it for a few years and the flavors continue to improve.


----------

